# Looking for movie suggestions, on either Netflix or Hulu??



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

I don't have cable, just Roku now, so anyone that has seen a good movie, I would love to hear your suggestions.  Both Netflix and Hulu have soooooooo many movies I've never heard of, and I don't like having only the little blurb to tell me about the movie, don't want to take the time to research every movie.  Like to here from folks that have seen or maybe just heard something was good?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2018)

What are you interested in?? Drama, comedy adventure???


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> What are you interested in?? Drama, comedy adventure???



all of those Ken, but I like adventure/thriller types, although not blood and guts.  Thriller Mysteries I guess  That's why I love all the BBC Detective series I'm finding on Netflix


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

I saw a movie with Anthony Hopkins called Blackwell! Man, what a thriller that was, kind of creepy but Hopkins is just amazing imo  It's just that I took a chance and clicked on that one because he was in it.  A lot of the new stars I know nothing about.  And hate to start a movie and find out it's just junk.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2018)

If you have not seen it, do a search for Kevin Costner's Dancing with wolf's..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2018)

Correction Dances with wolves..


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh I did see that, seen most of the older ones, including classics from 40s, 50s and 60's.  I loved that movie, but man it was hard to take. Glad I saw it though.  Another I don't want to watch again is Braveheart.  I love Indiana Jones, Blast from the Past, and Weekend at Bernies, but seen them all recently  I could go on and on about all the great movies I've seen.  And I think, for the most part, it is true that they are coming up with more and more junk movies, especially on the channels like Netflix and Hulu.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2018)

On Netflix, I just watched the Hatfield's and McCoy's staring Kostner. I typed in History and it showed up.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hmm, that sounds good to me Ken, I'll check it out!! Thank you, never heard of it with Kostner


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 11, 2018)

There are many good shows on Netflix. I'm sure as a newbie it's overwhelming.

Some of my picks are: The Killing (excellent writing, story and acting; don't like the last part with Joan Allen, whom I always liked but not this story); Godless (a seriously great female-centric Western; one of the best things I've seen on TV in years); The Honorable Woman (Maggie Gyllenhaal in a very good story); Travelers (good scifi); What Happened to Monday (quirky drama with Noomi Rapace and Willem Dafoe); Alias Grace (atmospheric period psychological drama); Wheelman (action thriller; some excellent photography and action sequences); Mudbound (great story, writing and acting); Altered Carbon (somewhat different, good creative scifi); Death Sentence (I love Kevin Bacon, one of the most underrated actors ever; he is excellent in this story); Luther (Brit detective story with Idris Alba and Ruth Wilson; really wonderful and breaks the mold); Retribution (Brit mystery with no good guys by the end); Acts of Vengeance (Antonio Banderas in a solid story); Hotel Beau Séjour (strange, atmospheric European mystery); Taken (enough action for about a month); Longmire (solid good Western stories). 

Also Netflix has many of the best documentaries I've ever seen in one place.

I hope this gets you started.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> There are many good shows on Netflix. I'm sure as a newbie it's overwhelming.
> 
> Some of my picks are: The Killing (excellent writing, story and acting; don't like the last part with Joan Allen, whom I always liked but not this story); Godless (a seriously great female-centric Western; one of the best things I've seen on TV in years); The Honorable Woman (Maggie Gyllenhaal in a very good story); Travelers (good scifi); What Happened to Monday (quirky drama with Noomi Rapace and Willem Dafoe); Alias Grace (atmospheric period psychological drama); Wheelman (action thriller; some excellent photography and action sequences); Mudbound (great story, writing and acting); Altered Carbon (somewhat different, good creative scifi); Death Sentence (I love Kevin Bacon, one of the most underrated actors ever; he is excellent in this story); Luther (Brit detective story with Idris Alba and Ruth Wilson; really wonderful and breaks the mold); Retribution (Brit mystery with no good guys by the end); Acts of Vengeance (Antonio Banderas in a solid story); Hotel Beau Séjour (strange, atmospheric European mystery); Taken (enough action for about a month); Longmire (solid good Western stories).
> 
> ...



Wow, can't thank you enough Jane!!  I'll snip your list and check some of the ones I don't know about, and there are many mentioned I haven't seen  I started The Killing, and loved the acting, but it was dragging it out too long for my taste.  I don't mind like a 2 part. But not patient in finding out who done it.  Broadchurch was rather long in the first Season, but it was so good, I couldn't stop watching that one. Thank you again!! Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

BTW Jane, did you see that Documentary on the lady photographer that was so mysterious about her life??  Can't think of the name but I'll go see if it's still on there, absolutely WONDERFUL photos she took and this was all done on film she had to develop.  But a friend or relative found boxes and boxes of undeveloped film she has shot.  He found it after her death.  She didn't do it for money at all, it was her passion. I'll go find the title


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi Denise,as you can see by my aviatar,I love going to the movies. I've seen a few over the years that I've really liked you maybe interested in:

1."The King's Speech' 2010,starring Colin Firth,Helena Bodham Carter,Geoffrey Rush. Firth plays the Prince of Wales who overcomes his serious stuttering problem. Firth won Best Actor Oscar for role,terrific movie

2."Argo' '2102,true story how a CIA expert,used a cover story of a fake movie production to rescue 6 Americans held hostage in Tehran during the hostage crisis '79-'80. This was a edge of your seat thriller starring Ben Affleck,Bryan Cranston,Alan Arkin,John Goodman. Ben directed the movie,

3.The Judge '2014,a drama about a lawyer who comes back to his hometown to defend his father,a well respected county judge accused of murder. Robert Downey Jr and Robert Duvall play the leads,subplot how they mend their long estrangement.

4,Still Alice"'15,a college professor at Harvard is diagnosed with early on set Altzhiemer's Disease at age 50,how this affects her family. This was wonderful  movie starring JulieAnne MOore,Alec Baldwin plays her husband,Kristen Stewart was very good as her daughter, Moore won Best Actress Oscar,movie is based on book by Gina Kolta

5."Florence  FosterJenkins' '16 true story of a woman who thought she could become a world class opera singer. Unfortuntely,she had a terrible voice. The movie starred Meryl Streep,Hugh Grant as her husband.It was funny to watch Streep sing so off key,because in real life,she has a good singing voice.

I hope this helps you Sue


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 11, 2018)

Jane's list pretty much covers what I would suggest and I would put an emphasis on Mudbound and Godless. I'v been pushing both on others for awhile now  If you happen to have Amazon Prime I would also suggest Nightcrawler. It use to be on Netflix but it looks like it is not streaming there anymore.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Denise,as you can see by my aviatar,I love going to the movies. I've seen a few over the years that I've really liked you maybe interested in:
> 1."The King's Speech' 2010,starring Colin Firth,Helena Bodham Carter,Geoffrey Rush. Firth plays the Prince of Wales who overcomes his serious stuttering problem. Firth won Best Actor Oscar for role,terrific movie
> 2."Argo' '2102,true story how a CIA expert,used a cover story of a fake movie production to rescue 6 Americans held hostage in Tehran during the hostage crisis '79-'80. This was a edge of your seat thriller starring Ben Affleck,Bryan Cranston,Alan Arkin,John Goodman. Ben directed the movie,
> 3.The Judge '2014,a drama about a lawyer who comes back to his hometown to defend his father,a well respected county judge accused of murder. Robert Downey Jr and Robert Duvall play the leads,subplot how they mend their long estrangement.
> ...



Saw the first two MQ, you have excellent taste, or at least, the same as mine, heehee!!  The rest I haven't so thank you for your list, so appreciate it, and will let you, and others know when I try their suggestions opcorn:

BTW, if you haven't seen Imitations Game, wow, amazing movie and should have know when I saw Benedict Cumberbatch was in it True story, minus the "hollywood" additions


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> Jane's list pretty much covers what I would suggest and I would put an emphasis on Mudbound and Godless. I'v been pushing both on others for awhile now  If you happen to have Amazon Prime I would also suggest Nightcrawler. It use to be on Netflix but it looks like it is not streaming there anymore.


  I saw Nightcrawler with Gyllenhaul??  It was good Mark!!  I have to get one or maybe 2 "pay" channels at a time, but Prime will come around for me again. Also, I like how I can grab a movie for as low as 2.99 in SD, instead of HD which SD suits me fine, and that's without a membership.  I watched key largo the other night, and several over the past 2 years

thanks Mark, good to see you, Denise


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 11, 2018)

Denise, have you watched the series "Dexter?"   That is one of my favorites... 96 episodes to stream.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 11, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> BTW Jane, did you see that Documentary on the lady photographer that was so mysterious about her life??  Can't think of the name but I'll go see if it's still on there, absolutely WONDERFUL photos she took and this was all done on film she had to develop.  But a friend or relative found boxes and boxes of undeveloped film she has shot.  He found it after her death.  She didn't do it for money at all, it was her passion. I'll go find the title



Yes, I saw that. She tried to find a home for her photos but no one was interested until her nephew pushed them.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 11, 2018)

Denise, I recommend you stick with The Killing. It starts slow but when it gets moving, the story goes all over the place and then it all comes together.

Mark is right about Mudbound and Godless. Both of them are excellent in every way.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Denise, have you watched the series "Dexter?"   That is one of my favorites... 96 episodes to stream.



man, if that's the one where the guy goes out a kills the killers, I couldn't handle watching even part of show!! Is that the one? Maybe I needed to watch more to get the deal, but what saw was horrible.  Let me know k? Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Denise, I recommend you stick with The Killing. It starts slow but when it gets moving, the story goes all over the place and then it all comes together.
> 
> Mark is right about Mudbound and Godless. Both of them are excellent in every way.



Ok, I'll write those down too, must have missed those but got them now thanks Mark and Jane!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

Ken, if you're still around, I have run into a lot of great sounding movies, only to find out they are in "english subtitles" and the movie is in another language.  One I really wanted to watch is Pilgrimage, but I don't know if I can keep up with the subs.  Some have to be fast to keep up with what they are saying so it can't be helped.

I'll share this link with you all in case you don't know about it.  It gives a fairly up-to-date list of all Roku Channels, and what playing on each.  If you have a hard time navigating I can help you.  You just mainly have to be sure you have only one channel at a time check-marked as it will show you 2 or more at a time, too hard for me  Also, has filters for genres, etc.

https://www.justwatch.com/us/provider/netflix#!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 11, 2018)

That happens sometimes, Denise. I had to give up on a show on Acorn because the dialogue was so fast the subtitles couldn't begin to keep up with it. By the time I started a subtitle it was gone and another took its place.

It was a fast-moving action story, so that was part of the problem. I had no idea what was going on beyond the obvious.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> That happens sometimes, Denise. I had to give up on a show on Acorn because the dialogue was so fast the subtitles couldn't begin to keep up with it. By the time I started a subtitle it was gone and another took its place.
> 
> It was a fast-moving action story, so that was part of the problem. I had no idea what was going on beyond the obvious.


there's a time I wished I was more affluent in other languages Lots of what look to be excellent shows


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 11, 2018)

*For a comedy, The Ranch is a good made for Netflix series.  Also, the Australian drama Wentworth on Netflix..it is about a womans prison..some language, but good story lines.
On both networks, I like watching the old TV series.  Just recently binge watched all 12 seasons of Bones on Hulu.  And Haven on Netflix.  
If you want more information on any movie or series, I suggest www.imdb.com   It gives you all the information you would like.  It is the Internet Movie database
*


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 11, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> man, if that's the one where the guy goes out a kills the killers, I couldn't handle watching even part of show!! Is that the one? Maybe I needed to watch more to get the deal, but what saw was horrible.  Let me know k? Denise



Yep, that's the one.      :hide::zombie::zombierolleye:


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 11, 2018)

I rarely watch a whole movie at one time.  I simply cannot stay concentrated.

But I watched one the other night.  I found it fascinating.

It was called Mississipi Burning and one of my favorite actors was in it.  Gene Hackman.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 11, 2018)

Denise, I thought of some others you might like. I didn't see them when I was scanning so I thought maybe they weren't on Netflix any more. Lo and behold they are. I don't go in for gore, so I've tried to avoid suggesting anything that's all bloody and gory.

The Fall with Gillian Anderson and Jamie Dornan. Very well done Brit serial murder story. Great acting, writing and production values. Jamie Dornan is chilling in this.

Happy Valley. Sarah Lancashire is wonderful as a female cop in a semi-rural English valley. Another excellent show.

The Five, Brit mystery about an abducted child and the now adult older children who were with him shortly before he was taken.

Shetland. This one I would love for its beautiful Scottish accents alone, especially Douglas Henshaw, but it's also an interesting mystery.

Deep Water. Good Aussie mystery, takes place on Bondi Beach. A new and an old murder are linked. I could watch a series about people playing Scrabble on Bondi Beach for the scenery, but this is good.

River. An odd but quite good mystery where an older detective keeps hearing his deceased partner's voice. Everyone wants to get rid of him because they think he's mental but he's a better detective than they are.

Hinterland. Welsh mystery. Quite dark and rather different; it's about children who were systematically abused over a long time in an orphanage.

~~~~~

Since other peoople were throwing out ideas for non-Netflix stories, if you can get them I recommend you watch both seasons of two British shows, Endeavour and The Tunnel.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 12, 2018)

I agree with all of Smiling Jane's recommendations.  Especially liked The Fall and River.

Right now I'm in the middle of How to Get Away with Murder on Netflix.  It has really sucked me in.

Denise, you might consider Acorn TV on Roku.  It's all Brit stuff and most of it is great and very inexpensive.  They have a free trial.  I love it.  

Have you watched Midsomer Murders and the Hercule Poirot series?  They are wonderful, too.   Another one I liked a lot was Foyle's War.  It's about a detective solving crimes on the home front in Britain during WWII.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 12, 2018)

I can not unlock episodes  of HGTV or History Channels on Roku, will a subscription to Hulu unlock them?? There are a few free ones, but we have watched most of them..We don't have a tv provider like cable/dish.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I rarely watch a whole movie at one time.  I simply cannot stay concentrated.
> 
> But I watched one the other night.  I found it fascinating.
> 
> It was called Mississipi Burning and one of my favorite actors was in it.  Gene Hackman.



Hi Camper,long time Hackman fan.I agree with you,he was awesome in the movie especially the emotional scenes he had with Frances McDormand. He was nominated for Best Actor Oscar,lost to Dustin Hoffman for'Rainman' Sue


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 13, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Camper,long time Hackman fan.I agree with you,he was awesome in the movie especially the emotional scenes he had with Frances McDormand. He was nominated for Best Actor Oscar,lost to Dustin Hoffman for'Rainman' Sue



Thanks. I didn't know that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Denise, I thought of some others you might like. I didn't see them when I was scanning so I thought maybe they weren't on Netflix any more. Lo and behold they are. I don't go in for gore, so I've tried to avoid suggesting anything that's all bloody and gory.
> 
> The Fall with Gillian Anderson and Jamie Dornan. Very well done Brit serial murder story. Great acting, writing and production values. Jamie Dornan is chilling in this.
> 
> ...



I love Hinterland, watched the series, and read up on it to see if they'll make more.  They really want to, but I didn't realize Brexit would affect TV shows in the UK.  I don't know much about our tv shows and how they are payed for/who pays for them to be made.  I am so hoping their kept though, those like Hinterland and Broadchurch.  I am loving Shetland.  On the final 3rd season of that on Netflix.  Dang, I find good ones and they seem to be removed after only 1 or barely more, seasons 

I love the actors, they are "real" to me, believable I mean, without all the Holly-weird fluff.  We've had some way good ones.  Jesse Stone for one (series of like 5 or 6 movies w/Tom Selleck. But I still prefer the more "real life" actors the UK has.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Gene Hackman fans, of which I am won, need to see the one with Morgan Freeman, and Hackman.  I'll have to look up the name.

Ok, here it is, and I consider this one of the best movies I've ever seen:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0164212/


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> That happens sometimes, Denise. I had to give up on a show on Acorn because the dialogue was so fast the subtitles couldn't begin to keep up with it. By the time I started a subtitle it was gone and another took its place.
> 
> It was a fast-moving action story, so that was part of the problem. I had no idea what was going on beyond the obvious.



I just started stopping the movie and reading the subs if I don't get them.  That is if I am totally into the show, which I have been with Shetland


----------



## Granny B. (Feb 13, 2018)

We've gotten hooked on watching series instead of movies.  Here are some of my favorites on Netflix:

Longmire
Burn Notice
Leverage
Person of Interest

And, of course, Frasier!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks GrannyB, 

I may try those out, haven't watched any on a regular basis.  I've had times where I haven't been able to concentrate on TV at all.  I don't know, I guess I go through stages  I sure appreciate how so many have chimed in here, and I am keep note on every suggestion Denise:love_heart:

PS Frasier I LOVE!  Watch it all the way through, and watched it partway again, so far!  I love all the characters, but so love the Dad Boy would I go out with a guy like him


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> Thanks GrannyB,
> 
> I may try those out, haven't watched any on a regular basis.  I've had times where I haven't been able to concentrate on TV at all.  I don't know, I guess I go through stages  I sure appreciate how so many have chimed in here, and I am keep note on every suggestion Denise:love_heart:
> 
> PS Frasier I LOVE!  Watch it all the way through, and watched it partway again, so far!  I love all the characters, but so love the Dad Boy would I go out with a guy like him



Oh Denise the Dad in Frasier just died a few days ago, John Mahoney. Yes he was wonderful on that show. I think I've seen every episode of that show at least twice, some of them more than that. One of the few American programs I really loved.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh Denise the Dad in Frasier just died a few days ago, John Mahoney. Yes he was wonderful on that show. I think I've seen every episode of that show at least twice, some of them more than that. One of the few American programs I really loved.



I hadn't heard, but he was a wonderful actor, RIP John


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2018)

That's a beautiful photo of him.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2018)

Another show I enjoyed was The Office (American version). Binging on that is fun.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Another show I enjoyed was The Office (American version). Binging on that is fun.



That's exactly what I do rose is binge on series I'll just get hooked on one and that's all I'll watch during the mornings anyway and then in the evening so I usually look for something maybe like a movie or lately like I mentioned I've been watching a lot of shows like Shetland and Broadchurch and oh I can't think of the other one right now but you guys know I already put it in another post sorry about using the voice to text so I don't get any punctuation but I get lazy and don't want to get back on my laptop talk to you guys later getting ready to have some dinner


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 15, 2018)

Decided to start the series on Vera. I hope it will be good, it sounds along the lines of Broadchurch, Hinterland, only a female lead.  I love the fact she is older though, so I can relate a bit better, LOL!!  I'll let you guys know my take on it later dudes and dudettes


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2018)

I didn't get into Vera at all, so I ended up watching River (s) and LOVED it! Stellan Skarsgård is an amazing actor imo.  Now I'm on into Whitechapel which I can't seem to turn off I'll go through that series fast too.  I can't find a think made here in the US that I like at all. 

One thing I am so hoping is that if there are more to the series on any that I've watched, I hope Netflix or Hulu gets them loaded up


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2018)

I've been watching The Office also, starting from the very beginning. I'm up to the part where Michael has left and they have that new boss. Not so funny any more, IMO.

Is House of Cards still being shown on Netflix, or did they remove it?  It was an excellent series.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2018)

Sunny said:


> I've been watching The Office also, starting from the very beginning. I'm up to the part where Michael has left and they have that new boss. Not so funny any more, IMO.
> 
> Is House of Cards still being shown on Netflix, or did they remove it?  It was an excellent series.



Sunny, is it Kathy Bates?

It gets funnier, and I was just amazed at the ending of the series.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 25, 2018)

House of Cards is going to have a final season but not with Kevin Spacey.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2018)

Radish, I don't know where Kathy Bates fits in. I was thinking of the new boss, Andy, played by Ed Helms. He's OK, but Steve Carell is a hard act to follow.

I think one stroke of genius in that show was giving the company the name Dunder Mifflin.  For some reason, that name cracks me up every time I hear it.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 2, 2018)

Kathy Bates was the head of the printer company that bought up Dunder Mifflin. She was in a few episodes and Steve Carell was still on the show so of course his character made a fool of himself with the Kathy Bates character.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2018)

Oh, that's right! There were a lot of epi's and I was on and off- got myself all confused now.

https://www.absurdtrivia.com/quiz/006433/the-office-tv-show-us-version/

A short quiz


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Radish, I don't know where Kathy Bates fits in. I was thinking of the new boss, Andy, played by Ed Helms. He's OK, but Steve Carell is a hard act to follow.
> 
> I think one stroke of genius in that show was giving the company the name Dunder Mifflin.  For some reason, that name cracks me up every time I hear it.



Yes, the name is funny, as is the name of the company awards- "The Dundees"


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 15, 2018)

Collateral on Netfix is pretty good. It is your standard BBC detective production which means it is done very well. There are only 4 episodes and all questions are answered by the time the show ends. If you do like BBC detective shows set in London in the modern age then I think you will like this show.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2018)




----------

